# NCS Ex error. COAPI 2014



## BMWYZF (Jul 31, 2014)

Hy there, I'm camping with this error in NCS Exp

Error in CAB! ..............

COAPI-2041: Wrong ECU coding index A_IHK46: CODIERINDEX= 01h
IHK_E46.C14: CODIERINDEX=14
COAPI-2041: Wrong ECU coding index CODIERDATEN_LESSEN


I can read/ code al other ECU's except for this (IHK) one.

I'm running NCS Exp: V 4.0.1
CoAPI: 3.13.2
Ediabas: V7.3.0
SP-Daten: 9-11-2012 so i guess its V48.??? 

Car: E46 Ci

Does anyone (NCS guru's/ expert's) knows whats this is all about and how to fix this?

Thanks!

note: can't find anything on the net and even newer daten files, 've been searching for days now.


----------



## BMWYZF (Jul 31, 2014)

No One??


----------



## RomeoOscar (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I think that's because you need newest daten files. You can ask shawnsheridan for the links to the latest daten files and try again.


2010 BMW F11 535d
- 330bhp - 660Nm -


----------



## BMWYZF (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks Romeo.

I've got the files from Shawn and did the update but no luck.

At least i now know that is has nothing to do with the daten files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Did you update INPA or SP-Daten? They are two distinctly different things. INPA does not use SP-Daten whereas NCS Expert does.


----------



## BMWYZF (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you update INPA or SP-Daten? They are two distinctly different things. INPA does not use SP-Daten whereas NCS Expert does.


First i did a manual update: the ecu files in /ediabas/ecu
the sgdat in /NCSEXPER/SGDAT
the .000, .dat, .asc files in /NCSEXPER/DATEN
and the rest in /NCSEXP.../DATEN/Exx.

Did a try and same error.

Then a clean install, and then an automated update by BMW coding Tool.

Same error.

I'll go to the dealer tomorrow and ask them if they are familiar with this, cause i don't have a clue anymore :dunno:.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have just sent you a PM. Try it.


----------



## BMWYZF (Jul 31, 2014)

Can an wrong FG number cause a problem for only the IHK?


----------



## martininkent (Sep 18, 2014)

*help please*

sorted


----------



## amohler20 (Mar 14, 2015)

Issue while trying to code complete Vo back into E70. 
Error in CABD!
coapi-2041: WRONG ECU CODING INDEL a_e65R: CODIERINDEX = FFH
TCU15MOS.C16: CODIERINDEX = 16
COAPI-2041 WRONG ECU CODING INDEX SG_CODIEREN

I wiped the laptop fresh win 7 x86 reloaded entire sweet and used e70 sp-daten 2.55.0.
I can code about 80 percent then I get the error.
Can someone please help?

Thanks guys


----------



## sykocis (Jun 10, 2013)

I am getting this error now as well. Was coding with NCS Expert fine until two days ago. I had to use ISTA/P with my ICOM to program and code the AMP ecu in my E70. That was the only module that was touched by ISTA from what I can see. Now, trying to activate Brake Force Display in FRM module so the third brake light and the rear fogs flash while decelerating and, i'm getting this error. Anyone got it resolved? I just updated with the v55 DATENs. Too old?


----------



## rplecty (Jan 22, 2011)

BMWYZF said:


> Can an wrong FG number cause a problem for only the IHK?


What resolved this issue?


----------



## Jani mughal (May 2, 2019)

Can some body help me to fix this problem


----------



## Jani mughal (May 2, 2019)

Help me to fix this issue


----------



## mustkill (Aug 13, 2019)

Jani mughal said:


> Help me to fix this issue


I have exactly same one now.
Shortly: attempt to upgrade CCC unit witch ISTA-P, failed (because CCC-A had 0000000 part number). Re-fresh all CCC modules with NCS Expert, all done except CTUNE, failed with exact same error as on pic. Were you able to find anything?

Thank you.


----------

